# PM not working



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

I cannot see the pm's I received today. I saw them earlier, but now it just says the number, not the actual messages.


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

hey there,

could you get me a screenshot of what you are seeing so i can get a better idea of the issue? I checked my pm section and things are fine on this end. but a screenshot would assist in helping to troubleshoot this. thanks!

~Shane


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

It is working now, Shane. Thanks for your help!


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

Uh oh. Spoke too soon.

That's okay. I'll live with it. It works fine on the ipad.


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

What browser are you using when you see the issue?

Kevin


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

Chrome
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Try cleaning your cookies and cache. If you can, grab a screenshot as well.

Kevin


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

Not sure how to get a screenshot on a PC. Will ask my son . . .


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

Okay, the messages from today are showing up now. Clearing the cookies did it.

Thank you, Kevin.


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Excellent. Let us know if you need anything else.

Kevin


----------

